# Kenshiro Abbe 50th Celebration Free Video



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (May 13, 2007)

The Kenshiro Abe Celebration was a great success with over 1000 attendees.  We are pleased to now offer the full video free on Google video on the attached link.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=831679537872276466

Henry Ellis
Co-author of Positive Aikido
http://www.KenshiroAbbe.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this.  Definatley a very good video to watch and honoring a fantastic martial arts makes it even better.  Kudos to everyone that was involved!


----------



## Yari (May 15, 2007)

Great, gave me some inspiration!

/Yari


----------

